# Oil Disappearing 1996 Sentra



## Dennis Sutton (Jan 6, 2006)

oil disappearing
1996 Nissan Sentra has never used oil. I change the oil every 3,000 miles. The Nissan shop replaced my valve cover gasket and the car started using 1 quart of oil every 100 miles. There are no leaks and the Nissan people can’t find the problem. They want to put a new valve cover on and hope this will fix it at 140 dollars just for the valve cover. I understand there a seal under the valve cover (Nissan Part No. 13271-51J60) that can be replaced that will fix the oil lost. Does anyone Know about this.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

they just want to install a new v/c? Your oil is going somewhere. it doesn't just evaporate that fast. you need to determine where your oil is going. with that much loss you would either see a puddle under the car or smoke out of the exhaust. Find the leak and fix what needs to be fixed, not just random stuff.


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Well...if everything is fine until you (or the shop) changes something, then whatever you (or the shop) did is whats causing your new problem. And if the shop caused the problem, the shop should be fixing the problem for free.

Do they know that everything was fine until they put that gasket on?


----------



## Dennis Sutton (Jan 6, 2006)

Kennizmo said:


> Well...if everything is fine until you (or the shop) changes something, then whatever you (or the shop) did is whats causing your new problem. And if the shop caused the problem, the shop should be fixing the problem for free.
> 
> Do they know that everything was fine until they put that gasket on?


Yes, the car did not used oil at all. I drive 87 Miles to work one way and change the oil each month. They told me the valve cover gasket was leaking.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

The only catch your going to have is proving that you didnt burn or lose that much oil but they should pay for any and all repairs to resolve the issue to return your car to it's former state.


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Yup, and have fun trying to do that. Should have let the engine just blow up and then gave them a call


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Dennis Sutton said:


> oil disappearing
> 1996 Nissan Sentra has never used oil. I change the oil every 3,000 miles. The Nissan shop replaced my valve cover gasket and the car started using 1 quart of oil every 100 miles. There are no leaks and the Nissan people can’t find the problem. They want to put a new valve cover on and hope this will fix it at 140 dollars just for the valve cover. I understand there a seal under the valve cover (Nissan Part No. 13271-51J60) that can be replaced that will fix the oil lost. Does anyone Know about this.



There is a seal under the VC that doesnt come with the Gasket set. Its a small Square rubber seal. IIRC it directs the returning oil to the block instead of the head. Ive had to order this gasket from Nissan a couple times in the past. I dont know if it'll fix the issue of not but they "SHOULD" be willing to pull the VC back off and see if its a problem..


Of course somtime the mention of a Lawyer can go a LONG ways. Ive seen more than 1 shop REVISE their "Policy" at the mention of a lawyer. Just be careful how you do it.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> There is a seal under the VC that doesnt come with the Gasket set. Its a small Square rubber seal. IIRC it directs the returning oil to the block instead of the head. Ive had to order this gasket from Nissan a couple times in the past. I dont know if it'll fix the issue of not but they "SHOULD" be willing to pull the VC back off and see if its a problem..


You are right! Need 2 replace that small gasket underneath to stop the oil loss... :thumbup: It's happened to us at work.


----------

